# WHAT DID YOU DO RIGHT?



## ARJ (Dec 28, 2006)

I was wondering if a new thread could be created for those who have just passed the PE exam. Purpose? To share wisdom with these new PE's regarding what they should do next.

Such as:

(1) Where to get their stamps. And rules to be aware of when ordering their stamps.

(2) Now that you are a PE, do you need insurance? If so what type? Where could one go for more information on this subject?

I'm sure that there are many other areas of interest that could be listed. But you get the point. Everyone could benefit from experienced PE's as well as new PE's who have already done extensive research in various areas. I would think a pool of knowledge is this area would certainly be appreciated by all.

If there is already a thread such as this, I apologize.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.engineerseals.com/

http://www.ams-stamps.com/

http://www.corpconnect.com/

http://www.notarystore.com/

http://www.simonstamp.com/

http://www.foxlam.com/

http://www.acornsales.com/

Engineerseals guarantees that all products purchased are approved by the respective state board of engineers, surveyors and architects.


----------



## TxStructural (Dec 29, 2006)

Ordered from engineerseals.com yesterday at 11:51 a.m., and received my seal via UPS today at 2 p.m.

Stamping my state form now, and getting the record photo done later today.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out how long it will be before Florida will assign the numbers so we can order the seals. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

> I'm trying to figure out how long it will be before Florida will assign the numbers so we can order the seals.  Any help would be appreciated.


I have been told by previous test takers not to expect anything before first week of February. :hung:

JR


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 29, 2006)

I downloaded the entire list and there were a lot of 1/24/2006 and 2/6/2006 licensees.

Last number on download was 64481, but the real last number is 64489.


----------



## zoom (Dec 29, 2006)

I recently passed PE

Once I register from my state, what is the process to register in different states.

Regards,

VAK


----------



## scottiesei (Dec 29, 2006)

> I downloaded the entire list and there were a lot of 1/24/2006 and 2/6/2006 licensees.
> Last number on download was 64481, but the real last number is 64489.


We could try and guess our #'s. B)


----------



## ARJ (Dec 29, 2006)

> I recently passed PE Once I register from my state, what is the process to register in different states.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> VAK


1)By comity--which I believe is repeating the same initial P.E. application process again.

2) through NCESS (which from my understanding is the faster of the two processes).

I'll leave it to some one else to post the details since I have never actually done either. I am still waiting on my P.E. results.


----------



## whitley85 (Dec 29, 2006)

> I recently passed PE Once I register from my state, what is the process to register in different states.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> VAK


I've been looking into that also. I just passed my PE too and am now registered in AZ. I need NV also. I just found their board's website and went from there. NCEES has a listing of the websites for all the different state boards.

I was thinking about opening a NCEES record to make this easier, but I'm not sure it's worth it. Any opinions?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

> We could try and guess our #'s.  B)


That reminds me of a joke ....

A young engineer took a blind date to an amusement park. They first went for a ride on the Ferris wheel, but that seemed to bore his date.

"What would you like to do next?" he asked.

"I wanna be weighed," she said. So the young engineer thinking she had a thing for games of mystery took her over to the weight guesser. "One-twelve," said the man at the scale, and he was absolutely right.

The young engineer then took her for a ride on the roller coaster. He bought her some popcorn and cotton candy afterwards, but she still seemed to be bored. He asked her what else she would like to do.

"I wanna be weighed," she said.

Well, thought the young engineer, I really latched onto a square one tonight. He then came up with the idea and told his date that he had developed a headached and took her home.

The girl's roomate laura was surprised to see her home so early from her date, and asked, "What's wrong, dear, didn't you have a nice time tonight?"

"Oh, Waura, it was wousy," said the girl.

JR


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 29, 2006)

I currently hold an NCEES record. It's quite nice for getting other seals via comity.

Basically, the NCEES holds your exam(s) that you have passed as well as both your FULL work history and references. It won't automatically give you another state via comity, but it will cut down the time it would normally take in order to get it.

If you can get your work to pay for it though, you've got it made!!


----------



## ARJ (Dec 29, 2006)

kevo 55 or any who are knowledgeable in this area,

Do you know anything about the type of insurance that a P.E. needs and where one could go to get it?


----------



## Andy_ME (Dec 30, 2006)

Here's a question. If I use my shiny new PE stamp to stamp a document, must I sign across the seal? The rules of my board do not specify. I notice that typically when I see a stamped document, it is signed across the image. Why is this? Can the signature appear below the stamp?


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 30, 2006)

Search on comity and reciprocity. You will find the info.

Signing and sealing don't need to be done on top of one another.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 30, 2006)

> kevo 55 or any who are knowledgeable in this area,
> Do you know anything about the type of insurance that a P.E. needs and where one could go to get it?


ARJ,

I do know that you need errors and omissions insurance and there are a few places around to get it. I believe that there was a full page showing of all the majoy insurance companies who offer this in the most this months NSPE magazine.

Honestly though, my company has a blanket plan so I don't need to do anything with this.

I hope this helps!


----------



## ARJ (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks kevo 55. I appreciate your help.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 30, 2006)

This works.

I used the $10 stands for my books (from Office Depot) during study and during the exam.

Bought all of the 6 min solutions and read them and studied them all.

Studied the WR 6 min solutions till my eyes hurt.

Read during moments of slow times (often that happened in bathroom times...read the CERM or 6 min solutions instead of the other drivel that is available).

Keep something in front of you (study material) all the time that you can.

Bring a timer or watch to keep proper cadence to your test taking.

Test yourself regularly on how quickly you can answer questions from the 6 min solutions.

I also had the "flash cards" from the other site and had my wife ask me a few to see how quickly I could understand and respond to items on those cards (she was clueless on what I was saying, but I could tell myself whether I understood or not).

I organized and sorted the 6 min solutions and printed out the severally different sorted lists to aid in finding "that problem". Ended up helping more in that I learned more about how to solve problems quickly.

Enjoy the night before, but don't stay up too late. Stress and the like are more likely to hurt you the day of the test. However, a hangover or sleepiness are bound to hurt more.

Do something kind and thank God that you are where you are. Humbleness in spirit works wonders.

When you are done, be thankful that you have been given this opportunity.

When you have passed, do your job well and help others to do the same. I hope I am doing that right now.

Thomas P. McKeon, PE

:true:


----------



## soccerPE (Dec 30, 2006)

What worked for me was actually doing the problems and working them out. Don't just look at it and say you can do it (unless you run out of study time) but practice going through the units conversions.

Read through the CERM.


----------



## doublrs (Dec 31, 2006)

I passed by really really familiarizing myself with the CERM. The best way to do this is to actually work problem after problem from "Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam". I think I worked every one of the Civil questions and also did every practice problem in the CERM. If you dont know the CERM and every other important reference book that you will need after this something is wrong.

Make tabs along the way and take notes of important problem solving strategy from each section for certain types of problems. Its easy to work a problem and move on and in several weeks when you go back to review you wont have a clue trust me.

Work the practice tests by the ncees.

I also used a couple text books from college. I disliked the geometric design formulas in the CERM for example so I used my text book instead. Its also nice to find a definition in your text books during the exam that the CERM doesnt cover.

Dont stress out!!!!!! Take the test one question at a time and if you get stumped move on and come back to it later. Time is precious.

Good LUck!!

Joseph A Freeman, PE


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 31, 2006)

soccerPE, you mentioned units conversion. That is one of the crucial areas that many engineers fail to see and yet it helps even in being able to see how to solve the problem in a multitude of circumstances. Thank you for bringing that one up!


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 31, 2006)

If you have any other good advice, please keep posting doublrs. Thanks.


----------



## soccerPE (Dec 31, 2006)

Also, I practiced studying for long sittings at a time. My boyfriend was studying for the GMAT so both of us would study together for hours and hours. Sitting in a room for 8+ hours taking a test is absolutely awful. You should try and practice concentrating for at least half this time.

Also, I took sugar candies in to kinda wake me up during the exam and drank a huge coke.

Also, get Metcalf &amp; Eddy if you are not confortable with the Environmental stuff.

I based my time on the % of the test. I spent a lot of time in WR (my section), then GEO and ENV. I brushed through TRANS and STRUCT, even though I didn't have any classes in school or any projects. A bigger difference in your score will come from knowing your section the best rather than killing yourself to learn some section only covered in the morning.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 31, 2006)

> Also, I practiced studying for long sittings at a time. My boyfriend was studying for the GMAT so both of us would study together for hours and hours.


I used to have real "romantic" weekends like that with the girlfriend at the time when I was in grad school and she was in the class taking phase of her PhD. :suicide:



> Also, get Metcalf &amp; Eddy if you are not confortable with the Environmental stuff.


Intro to Envl Engineering by Masters is another solid book for that.


----------



## scottiesei (Dec 31, 2006)

I worked problems, then worked some more. When I got tired of working problems, I worked problems. After awhile, I was just so fed up with working problems that I worked some more problems. If I needed a break, I would take a day off and just work problems. Did I mention that I worked problems??????


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 31, 2006)

^ I'm not of the work as many problems as you can school.

My method was to re-read entire chapters of textbooks based on practice problems I saw. Then write condensed summary notes of each chapter.

If I saw one question on filtration, I'd read the entire chapter in my old wastewater text, copy down key terms and formulas, xerox any tables/charts, and put them in a 3-ring binder.

I took the Envl exam. So I used PPI's 101 Solved Environmental Engineering Problems as a diagnostic to see what was going to be asked. Then got familiar with all the problem areas.

I then used the Practice Exams book to build up speed and familiarity with test-like questions.

To me, it was more important to understand the concept behind something. I felt like that way I could figure out an unfamiliar problem, rather than having to rely on seeing something just like my review with different numbers.


----------



## JRO (Dec 31, 2006)

For me, this is what I did to prepare for the exam:

1. Ordered the Environmental PE review package from "the other board" and the NCEES 100 Enviro PE exam practice problems.

2. Began studying 2 hrs every night in early August by the reading EnvERM cover to cover and working problems. I quit studying a week before the exam, I was basically burnt out.

3. I took a PE exam review class which really helped.

4. Re-organized my review class notes into individual binders for certain topics, ie hydraulics, environmental, etc.

5. Place color-coded index flags/tabs on various tables and sections within my reference books and notes so I wouldn't need to hunt for information during test.

6. Tried not to worry about the exam.

Just my '.02'


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 31, 2006)

The one thing I never did was read the ENVRM cover to cover.

That to me was a reference manual, something to grab a key equation, definition, constant out of, but I've never touched 2/3 of that book. I wanted something less condensed to learn from scratch from.

I do keep it as a reference at my office though, and it has come in handy a number of times.


----------



## JRO (Dec 31, 2006)

> The one thing I never did was read the ENVRM cover to cover.
> That to me was a reference manual, something to grab a key equation, definition, constant out of, but I've never touched 2/3 of that book. I wanted something less condensed to learn from scratch from.


I read it/used it mainly for putting some structure in my very old, rusty, and poor study habits.

Aside from the ENVRM, I found the NCEES Envro practice exam very helpful.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, their book of 3 practice tests was an excellent study aid.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 31, 2006)

I think the NCEES Civil practice exam is GREAT as well. I recommend it to anyone taking the Civil.


----------



## Volts006 (Dec 31, 2006)

Calling EE PE's? Any electricals have any similar advice about what worked for them?


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 31, 2006)

Adding another note:

I did a lot of searching for free downloads of information and found a lot from USDOT, FDOT, Navy, Army, US Corp of Engineers, FEMA, NRCS, USDA, EPA, SJRWMD, FDEP and others. Created binders with a lot of printed version of these documents and did a lot of reading through the information. I have a much larger library now than when I started this PE thing.

Took the entire set with me the first time and missed it. I had gotten the CERM 10th only one day before the exam (big mistake even though I had the 6th for years). Didn't fully know where to find things and had too much information and the table was crowded even though I was the only one on the table.

Second time, I only took the CERM, 6 min solutions, my breakdown of the 6 min solutions, my notes, tables, figures, etc. Had someone else sitting at the table with me so I couldn't have had much more with me anyway.

Having the book props really helped out the second time (saw someone with those the first time and he looked prepared).

Second time around I also got a rolling cart (felt stupid the first time when my wife and I were carrying three HEAVY boxes to the room, while watching the SMARTER folk wheeling there one single box into the room).

Made sure I knew how to program the calculator well and already had the "Essential Equations for the Civil PE Exam Using the HP 33s" programmed in as well as the TR-55 Tc time of concentration, Cipoletti weir equation and so forth. On one problem, just knowing how to program the calculator helped solve that problem easily. Using the solver instead of rewriting the equation saved a lot of time.

My wife made sure I had the Starbucks coffee (chilled) ready (coffee in the morning with two on standby), light snacks (don't want to waste time going to the bathroom or having stomach problems) and hard candy (sugar does wonderful things).

Humility going in the Second time was probably the true key in making it. Watch out for that pride; it'll get ya.

If your wife can go with you and meet you for lunch, that is a big help (I'll show her this post...and see what happens).

Just a few ideas and learned lessons.

Thomas P. McKeon, PE

:true:


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 31, 2006)

About the EE-PE test prep:

NCEES Sample test was very useful but what made the difference for me was the Kaplan sample test. I think it is a must have(The manual...not so good) The test problems were complex and not PE test style but made the morning part a piece of cake and the afternoon part do-able(excuse me if do-able is not accepted by the Royal English Academy... :jk: ). Also my machines book was excellent. Even when I did not pass in earlier tries I always did great in machines.

I have some review material from my on-line course(highly recommended) that I would not mind to give away for... free :true: . You just have to take care of the shipping. If you are in at or near South Florida, then... is a plus. Let me know.

Good luck!!!


----------



## atp (Dec 31, 2006)

i was going to post this advice only if i passed. well i got the word yesterday and i passed!

here was the method to my madness.

there are about 5 topics for the civil engineering license:

environmental

structural

transportation

water resources

geotechnical

i specialized in transportation meaning that i would only see environmental and structural in the am and see the rest both in the am and pm.

it took about 5 months of straight studying and here is how i distributed my time and effort for each subject:

transportation 60 %

water resources 20%

geotechnical 15%

environmental 5%

structural 0%

structural is one of the most complex of the 5 subjects and would require a lot of time and effort for adequate understanding. so since i will only see a fraction of it in the morning i neglected structural and instead used the time to study heavily on trans, water, and geo.

however, during the exam i was able recognize some structural questions, simply from memory of my college courses (i know it's probably a long time for most people)


----------



## ARJ (Dec 31, 2006)

Took my exam in California. Becoming a PE requires passing 3 exams here. So in California not a PE yet (just waiting for results of Special Surveying exam). But already passed the 8hr PE civil exam that would make one a PE in every state other than Cali--in April 06. Anyway, here is my 2 cents:

Do as many problems as you can, from as many different types of books that you can. The key is problem exposure. You will know that your studying has been productive when it becomes increasingly difficult to find a problem type that you HAVEN'T seen.

References: to me it's better to have too many references than not enough. After all, you don't have to use all of them. But KNOW them. KNOW the strengths of each of your references. KNOW how to use them. There were books that I took out only once and was able to find a simple answer. But the key was, after reading the question, I knew exactly which publications would give me the information that I needed, and, which ones not to bother to touch on this particular question.

Understand how to use the percentage breakdown of the exam in your favor. For example, if your depth is structural, then spending too much time studying environmental would be counter-productive. Don't mis-understand me, study everything. But study in harmony with the percentage breakdown. For example, it would be foolish to spend half of your study time on environmental if your depth was structural. Since envir. only makes up 10% of the overall exam. Study with the percentages.

Finally, the key is passing. I went in to the exam knowing that I would either choose Structural or Geotech. I fingered through both. I determined that for me, on that day, Geotech would be the quicker of the two. I knew I could finish Geotech within the allotted time. After taking the exam, I knew I had passed.


----------



## frazil (Dec 31, 2006)

I remember how I scoured the old posts looking for advice before the exam, so I think it's important to add my '.02'

In August I made a deal with my husband -- if he put the kids to bed every night until the exam so I could get a couple hours in studying, then he could spend each weekend of hunting season up at camp. :beerchug

That was key, I couldn't have done it without his help.

I studied areas according to what percentage I expected to see questions on the exam. I took WR in the afternoon so I spent about 60% of my time studying WR, 15% environmental, and 10% geotechnical. I spent only a couple days looking at structural and transportation. I know I missed a couple of those questions, but obviously I got enough of the others.

I did problems -- lots and lots of problems -- but I would spend as much time as I needed on each problem. If I didn't know the answer I would read the chapters in CERM and textbooks until I could answer the problem. And then I would look at the solution and study that.

I used the "the other board" sample exam to do problems. It took me a whole week to finish the sample exam. I was really nervous that I wouldn't have nearly enough time to finish, but the real exam was MUCH easier than that exam.

At the exam I used the CERM a lot, but I used textbooks a lot too. I had Metcalf and Eddy, which I would highly recommend. I also had a basic hydrology book, a geotechnical book and a structural book. For some inexplicable reason I forgot my hydraulics books, which would have helped on a couple questions.

UNITS!!! There were a surprising number of problems that just came down to units conversions. I just used the conversion tables at the front of CERM, but it's good to be familiar with them.

Good Luck!


----------



## Andy_ME (Jan 1, 2007)

For mechanical PE I studies the following:

1) MERM -- extensive studying and problem solving.

2) Machine Component Design by Juvinall -- Extensive studying in areas of application.

3) Mechanical Design by Shigley -- Basic review and general reference book.

The main reason I passed the exam was due to my extensive knowledge of MERM. I recommend a very good review of the primary areas. Work the majority of the practice &amp; end of chapter problems (don't forget to buy the solutions manual). GOOD LUCK. :+1:


----------



## Andy_ME (Jan 1, 2007)

Forgot to mention that I actually read though all of the primary sections of the MERM too. I didn't just work the problems.


----------



## clay1492 (Jan 1, 2007)

See my full post under the electrical forum if you want to see my complete perspective of the exam. Below are my recommendations on how I think people should approach the EL PE.

Good Luck

Keys to my success

1. NCEES Sample Exam (both FE and PE)

2. Being really organized (tabs and matrix) http://www.s8inc.com/pe.xls

3. Economic and Code Questions

4. Becoming really familiar with the EERM

Here are the sources that I took into the exam. They are numbered based on how beneficial they were to me during my exam.

1. "the other board" Electrical Reference Manual (highly recommend)

2. NCEES PE Sample Exam (highly recommend)

3. NCEES FE Sample Exam (highly recommend)

4. NEC 2005 Code (highly recommend)

5. FE Supplied-Reference Handbook (recommend)

6. "the other board" Sample Exam (recommend)

7. "the other board" Practice Problems (recommend)

8. Schaum's Outline of Electric Machines &amp; Electromechanics (recommend for preparation, did not use in exam)

9. Distribution notes from College ? 3 ring binder (good source, but did not use on exam)

10. Passing Zone Weekly questions ? 3 ring binder (okay)

11. Power System Analysis by John J. Grainger (bad)

It is difficult to tell someone what to study and how to pass, but here is what I would do at a minimum.

1. Acquire the following sources

2."the other board" Electrical Reference Manual (highly recommend)

3. NCEES PE Sample Exam (highly recommend)

4. NCEES FE Sample Exam (highly recommend)

5. NEC 2004 Code (highly recommend)

6. "the other board" Sample Exam (recommend)

7. "the other board" Practice Problems (recommend)

2. Develop a matrix or some method to organize your reference material, information, and solved problems. This was extremely helpful during the exam to reference. It had to stay in a 3-ring binder, but it saved be a great amount of time. See an example of mine at http://www.s8inc.com/pe.xls

3. Study a little each night for several months (3 to 5) based on your own evaluation of your knowledge. I keep hearing that 300 hours is the average number of hours to study and pass the exam.

4. Work as many problems as possible, and focus on the NCEES sample problems and the way NCEES works/approaches each of their problems.

Good Luck


----------



## Mike1144 (Jan 1, 2007)

> I worked problems, then worked some more. When I got tired of working problems, I worked problems. After awhile, I was just so fed up with working problems that I worked some more problems. If I needed a break, I would take a day off and just work problems. Did I mention that I worked problems??????


That totally explains your avatar picture.

I kinda followed the same technique for my SE1 exam. I have over 200 pages of problems typed up in MathCAD. I would try to solve the problems as generically as possible. Kinda of creating templates instead. Then I could go back and fiddle with them, and see what different changes would cause.


----------



## scottiesei (Jan 1, 2007)

I almost forgot that.....

The most contributing factor to my passing was my "cookbook". I picked up a large 3 ring binder, and as I worked problems, I made "cheat sheets" for each problem type. Each cheat sheet had different equations for different unknowns. My goal when I studied was to be able to solve any problem I picked by using my cookbook ILO other reference materials. I broke it into chapters i.e: wood, masonry, rc, bridge, loads, etc. I made an index for each chapter listing the types of problems and what pages they were on. I was in this book about 90% of the exam. It GREATLY increased my speed and allowed me to spend more time on problems that I didn't know. I really can't believe that I forgot to put this in my previous post.

:bow:


----------



## ILvTigers (Jan 2, 2007)

The first time, I studied books (the CERM and the notebook from a reveiw course that I took). I only looked at problems and did not work them out. This time, I was planning a wedding, got married, went on the honeymoon. So I started studying after we returned. Only a month until the exam. The only thing I did was work out all the problems in a sample exam and a practice problems book from Lindburgh. I worked them out completely. The solutions in the back really came in handy.

Units, Units, UNITS!! Remember your factor label method? When doing your problems, make sure to actually write down the units, so you can make sure that in the end, you have the units that the question asks for. I found that a lot of the problems were simply units conversions. I didn't know what the problem was asking, but I used some given information and multiplied or divided by other given information, used some units conversions, and I got an answer that I was pretty happy with. Get to know your units in the front of the CERM.

I also changed how I carried my books into the exam. The first time I used the largest suitcase we owned. It worked great, but it was so heavy that I had a hard time getting it into and out of the SUV (since I'm a weak woman). I got to the exam city early the day before the exam and bought a luggage carrier and a laundry basket. I bungy-corded them together, and it was much easier to handle. I could use the handles on the laundry basket to lift it all into the car, and I didn't have to set anything up (lay the suitcase down, unzip, etc) when I got the exam.

Congrats to those that passed, and good luck to those that will pass later. I hope this gives you ideas.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 2, 2007)

> It should also be noted that the proposed changes were reviewed by Vermont Fish and Wildlife, which maintains jurisdiction over a deer wintering area where the discharge point is located.  They took no exceptions to the proposed re-design.


I too was amazed at how many of the problems were just making the units work out.

I had several questions where I didn't know the exact formula I needed, but I looked at what they gave me, and the units for the answer, and just started making units cancel, converting to metric, etc.


----------



## traffic (Jan 2, 2007)

I made a reference book for just the areas I thought I would have problems with and then loaded it full of equations, terms, and example problems that I had solved. I then rewrote and organized a couple of weeks before the test. I also slowed down and laid off the Monster drinks during the test. The first time I took the test I walked out an hour early in the am and pm and then failed. This time I used all the time allowed and made fewer careless errors.


----------



## Eric_TX (Jan 2, 2007)

I passed Mechanical with the HVAC depth section. My key to passing wasn't spending a ton of time on studying, but making sure the time I did hav availble to study was well used.

I used the MERM and the supplemental sample questions book from "the other board" to direct my studies.

I streamlined my studying by ignoring portions of the material that wouldn't really help me - i.e. math (there aren't any integrals on the test), engineering drawings (as long as you can read three view drawings, you'll be cool), etc. I also skipped in depth topics for the other afternoon sections. Also, the mechanical test only uses english units so I completely ignored the SI units.

For the sections I did care about, I would skim over the MERM first with an empahsis on skim. Then I would go through the practice problems and go back throught the MERM or refer to any reference material I had to answer it. AFter I was done with a section, I would go back over the MERM to review sections that weren't covered by the questions more thorougly.

This worked well for the morning part of the exam. There were a lot of questions similar to the line of thought for the "the other board" questions. Texas lets you bring in the sample questions and solutions manuals (some states don't so check!). For some questions on the test, I looked up the topic in the MERM index, found hte chapter the the topic was covered and then looked in the solutions manual under that chapter for a similar problem. This worked well for a number of questions.

For the afternoon, if you have been working in HVAC for 4 years, I would say that you need to study very very little. If you haven't been working in this industy, I would think twice about taking the HVAC depth section. MERM doesn't cover this topic very extensively. For this section be sure you have ALL FOUR ASHRAE BOOKS. A ton of questions could be answered by looking up the topic in the ASHRAE index and doing some reading. Especially for the equipment knowledge questions. Also, use the rules of thumb you use everyday (btu=1.1*cfm*dt, tons=gpm*dt/24, etc). Just because you are taking the PE test doesn't mean you ahve to use complicated caluclations to get your answers. Look at the solutions avalable for you to choose from. If they are pretty spread out rules of thumb will be safe to use. In other words, your rules of thumb may not get the right answer if the answers are 1 or 2 BTU from each other, but if it is out of the tolerance you could accept in your work, your rules of thumb will be fine. Remember that you make similar calculations everyday without looking up specific heats in a chart. And your calcs have to be pretty close or you would have problems... ANyway, I used my ductulator instead of looking up frcition factors. Remember the limitations of your rules of thumb, but if the temperatures, flowrates, etc. are similar to what you use everyday, use them.

ANyway, that's my two cents. Hopefully it made sense...


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 2, 2007)

how about a little advise from a 3-time loser!!!!!

I KNOW that I missed at least one question and possibly more because I didn't pay attention to the solution. I'm referring to a transportation afternoon question that asked about a pavement width. It was a straight look-up in the AASHTO green book, I looked up the speed, and the parameters, and there was the answer. then AFTER I left the exam, I decided to look at that again, and guess what? In SMALL print, under the chart, it said....if you have this, and this other thing, add 2'!!!!!

I didn't pay close enough attention to the small print under the charts, and this cost me at least ONE question, and maybe more....and I ended up with 49 correct this time...think I could have used that point????? :true:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 2, 2007)

I took the Oct 06 Chemical PE. Books I bought: ChERM by Lindburg and 6 Minute solutions.

I am a very poor standardized test taker, always have been, so I spend quite a lot of time with my nose in the books. I spent my lunch hours (~45 minutes a day) reading through ChERM and workingout the practice questions starting probably in the May/June timeframe. When August came around I spent at least 2 hours each night (M-F) working problems from ChERM and the 6 minute solutions, with a few all day study days.

I used ChERM quite a lot on the exam, but it is severely lacking in kinetics (total of 4 pages) and design (there must have been 100+ pages labeled Design, but had really no relevance to ChE design). I used my kinetics textbook from college Livenspiel I believe. I don't have a recommendation for design as the semester I took it was the semester the ChE Department decided they weren't going to assign a senior design project because they had been getting too many complaints on how it was too stressfull on the seniors trying to find jobs and do a design project at the same time... :true: So it made interviewing interesting because the first question was always so what was your senior design project. ...Rant off

I defintely recommend not studying the night before the exam...relax, have a nice diner, and if possible spend the night at/near the testing location.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 2, 2007)

After taking this test, the best advice I can give is this: If it seems easy, it probably is.


----------



## clay1492 (Jan 2, 2007)

I just looked at engineerseals.com, and was wondering if someone could recommend an embosser seal size (distance from the edge of the document). They had three different seal types.

? Hand Held - ?? from the edge of page

? Standard Desk - ?? from the edge of page

? Long Reach - 2 ?? from the edge to the center of impression.

Any recommendations would be appreciated.

clay1492

Nice Icon encil:


----------



## TxStructural (Jan 2, 2007)

TX requires a signature and seal on all original plans; other documents may be signed only, or can be sealed at the engineer's discretion. It is standard practice to sign across the face of the seal - take care to not obstruct the name or number on the seal. You are not permitted to use any reproduced or stamped signature on original documents. (Signing a seal and inserting it into CAD files also violates this requirement.)

It depends on the state.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 3, 2007)

I believe he is talking about an embosser and not a seal. I'd go for the long reach embosser.


----------



## wmathurin (Jan 3, 2007)

Originally posted on the "other" forum, took PE exam in October 2006.

I took the Civil/Transportation and passed on my first attempt. This is the basic strategy I used in my preparation for the PE exam. I suggest anyone to come up with a strategy based on how you learn and stick to it. When I shared my schedule with some of my college friends that had taken and passed the exam on their first attempts, they all told me I had too many hours per week devoted to studying. Needless to say I stuck to my guns and did what I think I had to do to pass or at least to give myself the best chance possible. My strategy is a combination of different strategies and tips taken from this very same board when I was preparing, thanks WolfPack PE and others. I studied for about 15-20 hrs per week and a total of about 250-300 hrs. I started preparing about four months out. I took a 12 week class offered by the local ASCE in conjunction with the local university.

I used the percentages in CERM for the transportation option and calculated how many questions I would have from each discipline. For Transportation the big three percentages were TRANS/GEO/WR, so I focused on those three topics in that order. I only had 8 questions each for ENV/STR, so I did those near the end of my study period. I had two, 3 ring binders. One with my three major subjects, the other with the two minor subjects. Each subject was broken into three sections THEORY &amp; NOTES, SOLVED PROBLEMS and EQUATIONS. I spent a solid month compiling information, photocopying and organizing my information. I basically was trying to get all the relevant exam information into one location. For instance, I photocopied the Quick Reference from Lindeberg and split it up into my different notebooks. I did the same with the Appendices from CERM etc. This may be overkill, but I found it to be very useful. I did all of this before I started doing problems.

For my problem solving, I had separate spiral notebooks for each subject. I worked problems diligently and sometimes would only get a few problems done per session which was very frustrating. One of the keys was ?learning? where to go to be able to solve a problem i.e. which appendix to go to, which reference, what table in the HCM, Greenbook etc. After a while the problems started to overlap and you know exactly where to go, how to solve it and sometimes can look back at a similar problem and solve it in a few minutes. Once I solved a comfortable amount of problems and felt comfortable with the subject, I would move on to my next subject in line. Cross referencing the CERM or other references to problems you work is also a good idea.

The problems I solved were as follows:

Six Minute Solutions, I did the entire book for Transportation and only did the breadth sections in the other subjects.

NCEES Sample Questions &amp; Solutions (2000), I did all the problems in this book for all subjects. This book was very good in making me feel comfortable with the test layout, the way instructions are written and so forth.

Smart Pros, if you can get your hands on these, I suggest you do. I did all the problems for each subject.

I did not do any practice exams.

I also spent a good amount of time going through the examples and theory I received from my review class.

The last four to five days I spent flagging my books, photocopying, making notes in my books and winding down to get ready for the exam. I took the day off before the exam, spent the morning in the library studying and spent the afternoon doing a dry run to the exam site.

I think I took 20-25 references to the exam, but this may have been inflated by the fact that I had several spiral notebooks with my solved problems. Don?t be ashamed by taking a lot of books (if you think you need them), I went in with the theory of I rather have it and don?t use it than not to have it if I need it. Others on the forum will see bringing a lot of books as overkill or a sign of being unprepared, but as I said in the open, do whatever you have to do to pass.

I hope this helps or gives someone a starting point. Good Luck to all in future exams.


----------



## wmathurin (Jan 3, 2007)

correction to my post, took exam in October 2005 NOT 2006...


----------



## AquaMan (Jan 3, 2007)

I think the biggest thing is to give yourself enough time to study and work LOTS of problems. Also:

- Focus on your depth areas mostly. Spend 70-80% of your time on problems in these sections.

- Make a study plan and stick to it. Be sure to allow for a day of rest each week or you'll get burned out. I allowed every Sunday off as long as I got 15 hours in before then. It really helps to enter every Monday fresh.

- Did I say work problems?? Work a lot. I learned new stuff the week before the exam by working problems over again in my depth area.

- The CERM in invaluable. Don't leave home without it. I also very highly recommend the HP 33s calculator. It will change your life.

Good Luck!


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 3, 2007)

> I also very highly recommend the HP 33s calculator. It will change your life.


It's the best one on the puny NCEES list in my opinion but it's a hunk of crap compared to other HP's that are available. I hate mine and am planning to destroy it in marvelous fashion. Pics to follow in the "Shoot the Breeze" section.

;guns; :dddd: : USA : :beerchug


----------



## mcole (Jan 22, 2007)

> I used ChERM quite a lot on the exam, but it is severely lacking in kinetics (total of 4 pages) and design (there must have been 100+ pages labeled Design, but had really no relevance to ChE design). I used my kinetics textbook from college Livenspiel I believe...


I too took the ChE PE exam in October and passed. First time.

In addition to Snickerd3's comments, I'd add the following:

1) Try to get a "the other board" ChERM 5th edition. Current is 6th. 5th was written by Robinson and the Kinetics section is excellent. Could be all you need for the exam, but Livenspiel is also helpful, esp. for some kinetics design questions.

2) Have a good conversions table, or make your own. You'll know what you need if you practice enough problems.

3) The ChE PE review by Das is also good for kinetics and especially for design. There is a practice exam that goes with this ref. book and its very good. Highly recommend the PE Practice exam even w/o the reference book to go with it.

4) Make sure you save some practice exams until closer to the exam and do them timed. Will give you a preview of how its so easy to let 1 problem eat up toooooo much time.

5) Get the PE practice exam from the NCEES. Do it, timed, about 2-3 weeks before the exam. Make sure you understand all problems backward and forward. Take this into the exam if your state allows.

6) You'll need Perry's for some design questions, so tab it or know where to go for various topics.

7) Don't stress too much. If you prepare well, you'll find the exam easier than you expect.

Good luck!!!


----------



## lovelandtx (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree with Mccole. I would also add the GPSA to the reference books as it has some info that could be used for the plant design section of the exam -- I felt the "the other board" preparation for this section was pretty lacking.

Kinetics section was horrible too - I did as much practice problems and study notes as possible and crossed my fingers.

I passed 1st time October 2006.


----------



## lovelandtx (Feb 13, 2007)

lovelandtx said:


> I agree with Mccole. I would also add the GPSA to the reference books as it has some info that could be used for the plant design section of the exam -- I felt the "the other board" preparation for this section was pretty lacking.Kinetics section was horrible too - I did as much practice problems and study notes as possible and crossed my fingers.
> 
> I passed 1st time October 2006.


Ooh and I also used Crane.


----------

